# Reverse Split Advice



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

I used a five frame nuc, let the population build up, then moved to a 10-frame. That allowed them to fend off robbing, patrol for pests, keep brood warm. Then, with more bees, more comb could be drawn in a 10-frame when foundation was added. This worked well for me, and took a total of 4 weeks during a flow.


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

I use a nuc then after it builds I ad another nuc box on top that till it's 3 high then I put them in a DBL. deep works great and they seem to build faster in a nuc tower { as I like to call it} I like working my nucs .


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I am planning on making a reverse split (taking the queen rather than leaving her) 

I think that is a regular split... leaving her would be backwards...


----------



## Millenia (Apr 8, 2014)

You ever feel like you're playing Jenga?



GLOCK said:


> I use a nuc then after it builds I ad another nuc box on top that till it's 3 high then I put them in a DBL. deep works great and they seem to build faster in a nuc tower { as I like to call it} I like working my nucs .


----------



## beekeeper79 (Jun 24, 2013)

When I take the queen and 5 frames, I am planning on replacing them with foundationless frames (checkerboarded). 

Should I feed the hive while they are drawing on them? There is no flow right now but they are bringing in some nectar and pollen.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

To me there is either a flow or a dearth. Maybe not the main flow, but a flow. If there is a dearth feeding should be done very carefully as it often sets off robbing, brings ants, etc. If there is not a dearth I wouldn't feed them...


----------



## beekeeper79 (Jun 24, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> To me there is either a flow or a dearth. Maybe not the main flow, but a flow. If there is a dearth feeding should be done very carefully as it often sets off robbing, brings ants, etc. If there is not a dearth I wouldn't feed them...


So unless nothing is blooming, don't feed? Will they be able to draw wax with so little coming in?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Will they be able to draw wax with so little coming in? 

What is "so little"? If the bees are testy and robbing each other, there is a dearth and they will not draw any comb. If the bees are busy gathering nectar and pollen and don't have time to harass each other, then there is nectar available. It's pretty much one or the other... maybe they aren't putting away honey by the super full, but if they are not increasing in weight, yes you will have to feed to get new comb drawn.


----------

